# Bianchi ID help...is this a good find?



## relayer66 (May 8, 2012)

Bianchi lovers, 
I was looking for either a new cross or road bike this year to have fun with (not competitive), when I stumbled on this find at a local U.S. military exchange bike shop in Italy. The salesman first told me it was an older model, about two years old. He has three of them in different sizes, otherwise all identical. 

I went home and google-bombed it and turned up absolutely nothing on this specific model. When I came back a few days later, and started asking more pointed questions about it, he said he thinks it is a 2008. He soon grew impatient with my questions, as customer service basically does not exist in this venue (he's got a job and probably doesn't care if he sells bikes or not), and I was certainly doubting either his honesty or his knowledge. It's pretty shady to say the least.

I know it is much older than a 2008, but it is NOS. It is a Bianchi XL-EV2, triple butted heat treated aluminum with a full carbon fork and steerer. It is all black with silver highlights on the frame, a silver Bianchi logo with a few celeste highlights including the logo "Celeste Puro" superimposed over the Bianchi logo. It has the "Reparto Corse" and "Handmade in Italy" badges on the left chainstay. It has an older full Ultegra 9 spd drivetrain (brifters, FD, RD, and crank), with 105 brakes, and comes with Look pedals and cleats. 

The only reference I can find to anything like it on the internet, is a couple that are for sale in Italian bike shops, which are going for around 650 Euro used, although these have Campy gruppos on them and no reference to the model year. From the pics I saw I think it came in a white version and a black version. The one I found looks like the one in the image, but with black bar tape and Bianchi wheels, not Campys. I still can't find any info on it on the internet and I've searched until I'm tired. 

I talked him down to $950, which is close to the price of the used ones I saw, and I put it on layaway. The bike is the perfect size for me, light, and looks sharp as hell. It is brand new and in perfect shape. I think this was a badass bike in its day, and I'm guessing that was around 2001-2002, but that is only my best guess based on the limited knowledge I have of it. I read that the earliest EV2 frames (98-99) had cracking problems, so I'm kind of nervous about it. Supposedly they fixed this in 2000 with foam injection into the sensitive areas, which apparently didn't add much weight. 

Since it is a military layaway, I still have an out. 

So what do you think? What year is it? Good find? Worth the money, or should I bail?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

relayer66 said:


> So what do you think? What year is it? Good find? Worth the money, or should I bail?


I can't help you ID it, but it sounds like you really like the bike. Personally I don't think you can go wrong with a modern Bianchi for under a grand. I think ultegra 9 ended around 2004-5 so that would kind of kill his 2008 theory. It could be a European model that wasn't offered in the US? Heck if it's new who cares what year it is. If it fits you perfect and this is the bike that stands out for you out of all bikes buy it. I don't think anyone can tell you what to pay. It's what you think is fair and what you have to ride no one else. Given that good luck and enjoy. FWIW I have overpaid for bikes new and vintage because I simply liked them. I have also passed on a few of my dream bikes and regretted not paying the price, good luck.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Putting the emotional aspects aside, pragmatically speaking, you're considering a 10-12 year old NOS alu frame with 9 speed Ultegra/ 105. I don't know if this purchase comes with a warranty, but would suggest you ask (and get affirmation) in the event of a problem.

Other than that, I'd suggest asking yourself what else you could get for around the same money. Shimano's Sora is now 9 speed and offered on bikes in the $900 range and Tiagra is 10 speed, for about $200 more. Generally speaking, these bikes would also have alu frames/ CF forks and (purchased new) a warranty.

If purchased from a LBS, value added services like sizing/ fit assistance and post- purchase services (tweaks to fit) would also be offered, but I'm referring to LBS's here in the states.

BTW, if you google (or bing or whatever) *Bianchi XL-EV2* you'll get some hits on some info. There have been threads here on RBR on that model, and a search should get you some results.


----------



## relayer66 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks triumph and PJ352, you both have good points and give me a lot to think about. 

There are certainly some emotional aspects here. A few years back I owned a gorgeous vintage steel Specialissima from the '70s, but it was a tad too big for me and I sold it to a friend. I would love to have another Bianchi. 

I have googled and found a lot of info on this frame, but not this particular model, and knowing what year it is would help me with my decision (specifically, was it one of the earlier ones more prone to cracking?). 

I would bet my next paycheck that there will be no warranty and absolutely miserable post-sale customer service with this bike. But I know that going into the deal. There are some very good Italian LBS in town here. These guys on the U.S. base are jokers. 

I am still on the fence with this one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Another way you could try to date this bike is to check out the Ultegra group. In 2002, Shimano marketed the Ultegra 6500 groupset; if this bike is so equipped, you could reasonably conclude it was a later year, thus less prone to the frame issues you mentioned. There will be markings on the inside of the cranks/ back of the RD, etc. 

Being NOS, there's always a possibility the frame has been rebuilt with newer parts, but that (IMO) isn't very likely.


----------



## relayer66 (May 8, 2012)

Well folks, visited one of the better LBS in the area...which happens to be right near my house...and he is offering me a 2012 Sempre Veloce for a price I can't pass up (sub-2k). Not to mention the excellent support that will come with it. 

I think it's important to support the local LBS, even if they are in a foreign country!

I'm pulling chocks on the EV2 tomorrow...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

relayer66 said:


> Well folks, visited one of the better LBS in the area...which happens to be right near my house...and he is offering me a 2012 Sempre Veloce for a price I can't pass up (sub-2k). Not to mention the excellent support that will come with it.
> 
> I think it's important to support the local LBS, even if they are in a foreign country!
> 
> I'm pulling chocks on the EV2 tomorrow...


Congrats! If possible, post pics when you get the bike.


----------

